
Full Pass of Acid3 - ajbatac
http://webkit.org/blog/280/full-pass-of-acid-3/
======
doodyhead
Acid3 seems to be the ultimate pipe dream. It could be 5-10 years before the
majority of Internet users are using browsers that pass it.

Maybe the version of IE released with Windows 7 will pass (IE 9?), but there
are still people using IE 6 on Windows 2000, 7 years after IE 6's release
(<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_Explorer#Version_6>) and 8 years after
Windows 2000's release (<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Windows_2000#History>).

~~~
celoyd
Acid 3 doesn't have to make IE fully compliant in this or the next decade to
be a good influence. It's bringing the non-IE browsers into line remarkably
quickly, which means web developers can concentrate on IE. And from the large
(though insufficient) improvements from IE 5 to 7, we can see that Microsoft
is actually responding to the competition -- slowly, of course, but surely
faster than if every other browser were as quirky as theirs.

------
wayne
WebKit is awesome. I wish I could get it to compile. :(

~~~
blasdel
Yes! The webkit-gtk build breaks with some frequency, and not just the latest
SVN -- at least once I couldn't get a 'good' milestone to build.

The blame probably lies halfway between Apple folks not worrying about it and
Nokia having a weird dev environment.

